# Liquids Permits



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Those of you storing and spraying bulk liquids....

Do you know if you need any permits to do so?

Thanks


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

Depends where you are? By me any bulk storage of deicing liquids has to be in a double walled tank. These tanks. Have to be filed and permitted with the DEC.


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

As. For spraying no permits are needed on that


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I need to check into the local county laws on Liquid storage. We made our own Brine this year with a small operation(used on all our accounts), but are opening up a new Liquids Ice Management company in the off season and will be getting larger (2500g) storage tanks and building a larger Brine maker before next winter season. I hope to be a close supplier/sprayer builder for some of the locals interested in trying out liquids in my area. We have already built a couple spray rigs for some company's last storm that are liking them and have others interested. I just want to get all the Bus stuff right before we invest more $$ into going larger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

In MI, anything over 1,000 gallons of calcium has to have a secondary containment, but no permit. 

No permit to apply either.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1993585 said:


> In MI, anything over 1,000 gallons of calcium has to have a secondary containment, but no permit.
> 
> No permit to apply either.


To clarify............Do these qualify as secondary containment?????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sure they do. 

I was fortunate enough to spend $4k on mine, since somebody decided to call the DEQ on me.


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1993597 said:


> Sure they do.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to spend $4k on mine, since somebody decided to call the DEQ on me.


Same here. I always had the salt storage permit for 300 tons but after a visit from the DEC I now have 1,000 gallon storage with 2,000 gallon spill containment. Here in NY you have to have double the tank size for containment. What makes me laugh at the state yards all they have is cheap single wall tanks. I asked about that but was told they were exempt. It is what it is


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1993597 said:


> Sure they do.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to spend $4k on mine, since somebody decided to call the DEQ on me.


Damn , That's what I dont want to happen, so I am doing my Homework first before I decide what tanks I am purchasing, which will probably be at least a 2500 and 1000g for Brine and a smaller one for calcium.

Do they require the secondary containment for regular salt Brine, or just anything other then that(like Mag or Calcium)?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Just email bomb your state DEQ then when they respond you have proof in writing if they pay you a visit or have to go to court over fees.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

86 CJ;1994054 said:


> Damn , That's what I dont want to happen, so I am doing my Homework first before I decide what tanks I am purchasing, which will probably be at least a 2500 and 1000g for Brine and a smaller one for calcium.
> 
> Do they require the secondary containment for regular salt Brine, or just anything other then that(like Mag or Calcium)?


Anything with chloride here.


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1994115 said:


> Anything with chloride here.


same here permits required on all fronts


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1993597 said:


> Sure they do.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to spend $4k on mine, since somebody decided to call the DEQ on me.


Oops...I was only kidding when I was talking to them...

Sorry for the troubles. 

Here it's best to submit a PIPP to the DEQ. Once you do that everything is peachey. It's one of those things you don't want to ask for forgiveness. It's better to ask for permission. Once you file this with the DEQ you can overcome any objections from city inspectors who wish to ruin you day.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks For the info guys.

We put a call in to Maryland Dep Of Env and since I am one of the first around here even doing liquids, they don't even have a plan of action  So I see this as a good and bad thing. I will be stocking mostly Sodium Chloride in larger quantity's next season, but a will prob also have liquid Mag and Calcium on site as well, smaller totes. We are suppose to call back and speak with the actual inspector, maybe he will want us to just come up with a plan of action for logging leaks, fixes and spills. According to the state plan, that's all they have in place right now, but MD state also only prob holds Sodium Brine, maybe some Calcium, but I doubt it.


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

86 CJ said:


> Thanks For the info guys.
> 
> We put a call in to Maryland Dep Of Env and since I am one of the first around here even doing liquids, they don't even have a plan of action  So I see this as a good and bad thing. I will be stocking mostly Sodium Chloride in larger quantity's next season, but a will prob also have liquid Mag and Calcium on site as well, smaller totes. We are suppose to call back and speak with the actual inspector, maybe he will want us to just come up with a plan of action for logging leaks, fixes and spills. According to the state plan, that's all they have in place right now, but MD state also only prob holds Sodium Brine, maybe some Calcium, but I doubt it.[/QUOTEto purchase totes


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

We would like to purchase totes of liquid mag any info thanks


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

LawnzzzANDsnow said:


> We would like to purchase totes of liquid mag any info thanks


Thanks

I will send you a PM later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

86 CJ said:


> Damn , That's what I dont want to happen, so I am doing my Homework first before I decide what tanks I am purchasing, which will probably be at least a 2500 and 1000g for Brine and a smaller one for calcium.
> 
> Do they require the secondary containment for regular salt Brine, or just anything other then that(like Mag or Calcium)?


I see I didn't answer this very clearly.

Secondary containment or a double-walled tank.

PIPP is a good idea as well.


----------

